# Pamela Engine Cleaned & Polished



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

Thought I would give my engine & car a clean since the weather was good. I gone a tip on here to use Cif on my engine so off to Morrisons I went. I sprayed my engine with Cif then used a brush to agitate the dirt. Then wiped it down & then used 303 protector. I also wanted to dry some new wax I had bought R222 which my mate said was the best wax he'd ever used. So washed & dry the car used some poor boys polish then waxed the car. I'm impressed with the results. I also used the 303 on the front grill which brought it up nice.

Dak2v


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job looks fantastic


----------



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks I just need to get the wheels refurbished & I will be happy not sure where to go as I want them doing properly

Dak2v


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dak2v said:


> Thanks I just need to get the wheels refurbished & I will be happy not sure where to go as I want them doing properly
> 
> Dak2v


Where are you located :?:


----------



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

Located in Bradford but I don't mind travelling if I can find some that can do them
Dak2v


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dak2v said:


> Located in Bradford but I don't mind travelling if I can find some that can do them
> Dak2v


There are 3 places local to me but I am in the north east in Hartlepool


----------



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

What sort of prices are they asking. Also do they have a website I can check out


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dak2v said:


> What sort of prices are they asking. Also do they have a website I can check out


I think it's about £250 for 19s not sure about a website but I have had my wheels done at all of them and they are all top class


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Good work dak


----------

